# Dividing a two channel SPDIF signal into two mono SPDIF signals



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

What I want to do and can't seem to find a solution for, is to divide a SPDIF stereo signal into two mono signals. This, so I can run two digital power amps from one digital source. One for the left channel and one for the right one.

I found a divice that did tha trick for PA equipment (AES). It's the digibox series from LA Audio (http://www.laaudio.co.uk/Resources/Documents/DigiboxUsermanual.pdf)
I do not have, and are not interested in, using the AES connections for this. Do anybody know of a similar product just using the COAX connectors?


BR
Tue


----------



## tued (Mar 5, 2008)

just want to mention that it is for COAX/Phone connections. So all electrical.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

By "COAX" do you mean RCA connectors?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure how you're going to accomplish this. Even the device in the link you provided appears to only split the signal, not convert the dual outputs to separate left and right signals.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> not convert the dual outputs to separate left and right signals.


Read further through the paper. There are multiple devices listed.


----------

